# New Pics of the Smoke Wagon



## scpatterson (Nov 8, 2009)

I havent posted any new pic of my Lang with the roof on it so I took a few yesterday to Post......Yes Im a proud Father.......Im gonna put some skin on and a complete kitchen but I want to really know what I want to do with the rig and what I may need so Im just taking my time and enjoying some good que.....










Friends Harley


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 8, 2009)

Roof looks good


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 8, 2009)

I second Jerry on that ... a really nice addition to an already kick arse rig!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice Rig, you should name it "The War Wagon".  Looks like you could do battle with the best of them...


----------



## treegje (Nov 8, 2009)

suuuuper bbq trailer


----------



## bassman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice looking rig!  Too bad you aren't closer to my place.  I probably have enough sheets of Wheeling steel siding to finish her up.


----------



## billbo (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice rig! Love the roof!


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 8, 2009)

Hmmm, all these liitle faces on the side of the screen, and not one that shows me being jealous.  Nice rig and great job on the lid.


----------



## got14u (Nov 9, 2009)

I am truly jealous !!!!! By the way it looks great !


----------



## pandemonium (Nov 9, 2009)

that trailer is the bomb!!! nice job so far


----------



## slareau (Nov 9, 2009)

Can't wait to see what else you add to it over time.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 9, 2009)

nice looking rig.........truck looks kinda familiar.


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 10, 2009)

I like the idea of enclosing the trailer.  I agree, take your time and plan it well.  It'll be a great rig.


----------

